# Supplier for gallon jugs of spindle oil?



## gi_984 (Nov 8, 2014)

I'm curious where folks buy their spindle oil from?  My local Lubriplate dealer cannot get the Lubriplate 10 weight spindle oil in less than case (4 jugs) size.  Looking for gallon size containers only.


----------



## Brain Coral (Nov 8, 2014)

Try H&W ...

http://www.machinerypartsdepot.com/...rchfrom=&searchto=&search_pagesearch_0=Search

Brian


----------



## Jonesturf (Nov 8, 2014)

Got my Mobil Velocite from enco during a coupon code.  

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Andre (Nov 8, 2014)

I use motor oil, it will take a LONG time to use a gallon, even if my worn out leaky-as-all-getout Bridgeport M head.


----------



## Cheeseking (Nov 10, 2014)

Jonesturf said:


> Got my Mobil Velocite from enco during a coupon code.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2



Same here


----------



## Pontiac Freak (Dec 7, 2014)

Amazon also lists the quarts, 1 gallon and 5 gallons of that oil.


----------



## bvd1940 (Dec 8, 2014)

Jonesturf said:


> Got my Mobil Velocite from enco during a coupon code.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2



What he said:thumbzup3:


----------



## Jimbo (Mar 4, 2015)

Another source  http://www.icai-online.com


----------



## w9jbc (Mar 4, 2015)

I bought various mobile oils for south bend lathe and shaper from McMaster carr


----------



## AR1911 (Mar 5, 2015)

Enco. Use the $29 Free Shipping code 29MARS


----------



## Andre (Mar 5, 2015)

Although I still use new motor oil in my M head (Specs say to not use spindle oil, too thin and runs out the total loss system) , for my South Bend I got a gallon from Sterling Lubricants, a local supplier. #3 equivalent.


----------

